# Indian Fire Starter Rock



## quicksilver (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello,
 Any ideas on the value of Indian fire starter rocks? I found this one in Wisconsin 8 years ago. It is 1.5" long and 1" wide. Thank you for your input. 

 Matt


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 20, 2006)

hey quicksilver so that what that is .i saw your post an said hey i got something that looks alot like that.heres a pic.good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, that looks like my kids head, a rock with a hole in it. Or was that a plumbers head.[sm=lol.gif]


----------

